# prolactin levels



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi all, I just found out that I have high prolactin levels. Which causes my estrogen level to be low and has caused me to stop ovulating. My doctor is doing the blood work one more time before he puts me on meds. He says once i go on meds I should beable to get pregnant. Thank goodness. I was just wondering, I have had bad constipation problems for years now. In the meantime my family doctor has put be on premarin and prometrium(estrogen and progestron) pills and I go to the bathroom everyday. This medication can only be used short term. Has onyone else that has had high prolactin levels found constipation to be a side effect. I'm just hoping that possible if my hormones return to normal that will help me berid of my constipation problems. Any info would be great. Thanks for listening


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Couldn't find anything specific, but hypothyroidism can cause the high prolactin levels and that kind of thyroid problem can involved constipation as a symptom.I assume they have checked that, if they've been checking out your other hormone levels, but it might be worth looking over the results.Female hormones do seem to effec the GI tract quite a bit. Woman often get GI symptoms during certain parts of the cycle even when they do not have IBS or other GI disorder. So mucking with the hormones could effect your GI tract. K.


----------



## 15550 (Aug 14, 2005)

My GP put me on evra contraceptive patches, i had the side affect of my breasts producing a milky type liquid.







Obviously i came off the patch. I have slightly raised prolactin levels that prob caused this. The side affect stopped when i came off the oatch. My prolactin levels are still raised though (stress can do this apparently) Ive been to the hosp twice to have blood tests done. And they did the first lot of tests wrong and processedthe results incorrectly for the second lot...so im going to have to go back again! My dr wants me to have 3 blood tests, one on the hour, one at half past and one on the hour again. This will be the third time. Grrrr. My GP says that in theory the P levels should decrease from the first to the last test as my stress levels decrease by getting used to haveing the tests done. I dunno!!! So im on no form on contraception now apart from condoms. Which i worry about!I dont suffer from constipation though. Ele


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by percy:I just found out that I have high prolactin levels. Which causes my estrogen level to be low and has caused me to stop ovulating. My doctor is doing the blood work one more time before he puts me on meds. He says once i go on meds I should beable to get pregnant. Thank goodness.


My wife had this issue and the first month after taking the medication, she became pregnant with our first child. I don't recall her being constipated during that time. One word of caution. Her doctor said she would have the same prolactin issue when we wanted another child. He was wrong







. Our first two kids are 15 months apart. Breast feeding "usually" increases the prolactin (which it did) but as soon as she stopped breast feeding, child #2 was on the way.


----------



## 21308 (Sep 2, 2005)

I have high prolactin levels and actually suffer from IBS D. Good news is once I took meds for the prolactin I did ovulate. Good luck!


----------

